
Developers cannot upload new APKs to Google Play for the last 22 hours - jondot
https://twitter.com/search?q=upload google play
======
jondot
Google issue
[https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=67226](https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=67226)

